# Cartier owners club



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll start


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, here's mine. According to the papers, the original owner bought it from a duty free shop at Kuwait International Airport in 2005:

*Cartier Tank Francaise:







*

*Cartier Caliber 120 Movement:







*

Mine is in desperate need of some TLC though. I haven't plucked up the courage to get it serviced yet as no doubt it'll cost hundreds of pounds.


----------



## dfswf (Jul 16, 2016)

Belongs to the wife










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_buller (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm in the club!!!










Although I'm having a few teething troubles in that the watch has stopped a couple of times and the date is advancing more than one day overnight


----------



## mr_buller (Feb 23, 2018)

So the above had to go back

But

I swapped it for










Joined the XL club - much happier with this absolutely looks the business - love it


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm a member



18ct yellow gold pasha (1993 if memory serves)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd forgotten about these owners' clubs. Anyway, here's my Tank Solo XL from 2016.


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Colin Belfast (Jan 23, 2021)

I've just bought this and see myself as the custodian for a while. Hopefully this admits me to the club.

[IMG alt="20211222-184520.jpg" data-ratio="93.75"]https://i.ibb.co/m5fd3YC/20211222-184520.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

This is my 2008 Cartier Roadster. I think it's a lovely little watch.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

My Tank


----------

